# Surfside beach



## rop56 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hit surf between 4 and 5 entrance 5:15 am Friday morning got in water 5:45 caught first trout before 6 on black ss junior not another hit all morning. When it got light you could see your feet chest deep, think it was to clear. A lot of other people fishing didn't see any bent rods. Probably will try again AM.


----------



## Hook4Fun (Aug 26, 2015)

Hope things turn around for you. Thanks for posting. Thinking about going there next weekend. gl


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Yessir, if you can see your feet that deep, it's definitely too clear...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Hit surf today between 7-9. Threw tops an hour and a half, nada. Most action I'd seen was a boat load of pompano jumping everywhere, cool sight. So many I foul hooked one on top, that tiny thing pulled drag! Switched to vudu under a cork in hopes to catch an edible pompano but only a couple blues. Waters still clear enough to see your feet. Kinda odd, a couple people on the beach we're taking a crapload of pictures with us fisherman in the background. Also had a danm drone hovering above me with the looks of a camera on it. After all that had to leave, weekends stink!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Just asking or food for thought, OK too clear is no good. I fished Thursday morning and seemed to be s slow incoming tide. That evening the moon look like we are coming into a full moon, so low tide starting in the afternoon. You think it may be better on an outgoing tide,hence fishing the afternoon bite?

Kicking that out for thought.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll let you know.....


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Let us all know Bret
You around this evening?


----------



## surfmansk (Oct 27, 2011)

Fished Surfside from 9 to 1 about a mile and a half from the pass, ended up with 11 keepers to 25". No more trout once the ladyfish and pompano moved in. Shrimp 3 feet under a popping cork.


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Solid fish there!


----------



## Hook4Fun (Aug 26, 2015)

Great .! :fishy:


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Just got home. Fished from 5 to 830. Tons of dink specs and a nice smack.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Let us all know Bret
> You around this evening?


Oops.....just saw this buddy.....I turned in at access 4 and drive to 6 looking for bait in the water, birds, etc. Stopped past 6 at an area I fish a lot. Caught one decent trout and lost a nice one at hand. Water was perfect but didn't see any bait. Only in the water for 30-40 minutes. Limetreuse Norton sand eel with 3/8 oz knotty hooker jig head worked fast.....

I'm on the bayou full time right now until my new house gets finished. I did come home to redfish on the half shell smothered with crab. Unbelievable........the Mosquitos are also unbelievable. No fishing under the lights right now, they're fricken brutal!!!....


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Sat., Access 4; beautiful but unproductive*

Got on the beach just after sunrise. Maybe 100 trout-guys in the surf already. Brother to my right hanging trout all day (till 2pm) on live Crocker. I waded out four long roods; missed hook-ups twice on what were likely small sharks. All rods came in bare hooks. Rebaited with 5 rods. 1 of 5 came in bare hook, the other four untouched and they were out for over 2 hours. Caught a variety of unique species in the surf (needlefish, Skips, Ladyfish, etc.) and lost a nice Mackerel when fishing for bait, but again, the big reels didn't squeal. *This has almost become personal....,* but a beautiful day on the beach none the less. And DITTO on the mosquitoes, at least until the winds went ESE then SE around 10:00 or so.

Going to change weekend plans for a while; may head to Llano/Marble Falls area next weekend and hunt for arrowheads in the Colorado or Llano rivers.... Somehow I feel the results will be similar but a road trip in a beautiful area sounds real good right now. I'm READY for some back-to-back cold fronts late Sept-Oct. to up the odds for all of us wanting the pleasure of a 20lb+ fish on a hook.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Might try this evening, hopefully the beach crowd starts leaving back to h-town soon!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Surf Rodder said:


> Got on the beach just after sunrise..


Sorry missed yah. Mosquitoes scared us off. Was beating on pig iron 42RLE auto all weekend instead.

Next time.


----------

